# Backsweetening SP with Country Time lemonade powder?



## Allie Geiger (Dec 19, 2018)

I have a batch of skeeter pee that I started last week. It has fermented wonderfully and is sitting at 1.001 now. Should be done fermenting by the weekend.
I was thinking the Country Time lemonade powder would just give my Skeeter Pee that little lemonade boost. Has anyone done it?
How much did you add?
I intend to add it before adding my fining agents.. did the wine still clear afterwards? Did the fining agents remove the lemonade flavour?
Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## Arne (Dec 20, 2018)

If nobody else answers, try adding to a small sample before you dose the whole batch. Will let you see if you like it and if it helps like you want it to. Good luck with it, Arne.


----------



## Allie Geiger (Dec 20, 2018)

So, I did it, and it tastes awesome! I added it before the clearing agents and it still cleared almost perfectly overnight. For my 6 gallons, I did 2 cups Country Time and 2 cups sugar. Perfect mix of lemon and sweetness.


----------



## NorCal (Dec 20, 2018)

Sounds like a good plan. I added Koolaid packs before. Made some cool colors, but it only made it sweeter.


----------



## Arne (Dec 21, 2018)

Hope you remembered to stabilize it first. If not, it will probably referment. You can probably hit it with sorbate and k-meta now and be all right if you didn't do it before. Good luck with it, Arne.


----------



## Allie Geiger (Dec 28, 2018)

Arne said:


> Hope you remembered to stabilize it first. If not, it will probably referment. You can probably hit it with sorbate and k-meta now and be all right if you didn't do it before. Good luck with it, Arne.


Yep, I stabilized it first. Sorbate and Kmeta. I just waited until after adding it to add my fining agents.


----------



## ThreeSheetsToTheWind (Dec 28, 2018)

I love skeeter pee, and so does everyone ive served it to. Whenever I've tried sweetening mine with flavoured powders, I've also bumped up the acidity beyond instant heartburn levels. 

What I do now is I drop the lemon juice to two bottles, which is about perfect for my blue raspberry, and still a touch high for my peach version. I might try one and a half bottles with my next batch of peach.

Hope this helps.


----------

